# pouches



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

How paramount is pouch size? I'm pretty new to SS and have been making bands from therabands and cutting pouches from some scrap leather. I have been cutting rectangular pouches and using an exacto knife to cut slits near the edge of each side and tie my bands off. Would I be better off buying pouches? They are very inexpensive. I don't have any leather working tools, so I just use scissors to cut them and then just making slits on each side, roughly 2 1/2" long by 1/2" high. Thanks Y'all!!!


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

If your ordering something from simple-shot it would not hurt to get a super sure and an e shot pouch. I prefer to make my own, but they have some nice ones for sure. Another one is the kangaroo pouches that Nathan makes. That is my favorite size. It is three inches by 7/8. Get your self a leather punch too.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

In my humble opinion. You can make the slingshot. Tie your own bands sets but don't waste your time making the pouches. The vendor pouches available are die punched to perfection for consistency and balance. Just not worth the time to cut one that's not going to be as good. Time is money. Spend the extra time having fun shooting.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks gentlemen!! I think I agree with you treefork!! They are too inexpensive to not just buy a bunch and as you said, they'll be consistent !


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

A good pouch helps the release. A good release makes a better shot . A better shot is more fun. Yes the pouch and its size is key! I have a few special pouches that I love, and I use them over and over again and they just feel better and better, sort of like an old leather glove when you slide it on. I am always sad when one finally breaks 

As for pouch size, I like to match the pouch size to the ammo size as best as possible.

Yo


----------

